# Maden waschen bzw. entfetten???



## Angeldust (22. August 2003)

Hallo!

leider gabs heute im Angelladen Maden pur nicht mehr. Jetzt hab ich die in der Dose mit Sägemehl.

Muß ich die fürs Angeln aufbereiten (sieben oder waschen?) oder direkt ins Futter oder an den Haken?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## angeltreff (22. August 2003)

Sieben !! Ja nicht waschen, davon bekommst Du das Sägemehl nicht weg. Wenn Du kein Sieb hast, dann in eine große Schüssel. Dann Drehbewegungen, die Sägespäne bleiben dabei in der Mitte und die Maden sind am Rand. Vorsichtig die Maden ausschütten - das war es.


----------



## til (22. August 2003)

Geiler Avatar:q


----------



## Angeldust (22. August 2003)

Ich hab was von wegen "Amoniakgeruch" gelesen. Woher kommt der, Konservierungsstoff?

@til: ja den hab ich von der Salmo Hompage. Manche halten die Wobler für die Besten überhaupt. Sind leider in Deutschland schwer erhältlich und sehr teuer.


----------



## angeltreff (22. August 2003)

Maden produzieren Ammoniak, deshalb ist das Sägemehl drin. Saugt es auf. )


----------



## muddyliz (22. August 2003)

Das Sägemehl kannst du mit einem Kaffeesieb aussieben. Dann gibst du Maisgrieß oder Schnippsel von Papiertaschentüchern zu den Maden, das bindet die Feuchtigkeit und damit auch größtenteils den Amoniakgeruch. Und die Maden versotten nicht so schnell.
Gruß muddyliz


----------



## gLoRkX (22. August 2003)

*Maden*

Am besten Du besorgst Dir so'n billiges Plastikküchensieb, damit die Maden aussieben, die Maden mit Maismehl bestreuen, damit der Geruch weggeht und am besten im Madenbeutel aufbewahren! Lohnt sich natürlich erst, wenn Du mit mindestens'nem halben Liter Maden handierst!

MfG Pascal


----------



## Wümmefischer (28. August 2003)

Wie wäre es mit dem folgendem Vorschlag:

Man benötigt: 1 Eimer mit passendem Futtersieb (mittlere Maschen), beides z.B. von Sensas; 2 flache Schalen (Durchmesser ca. 30 cm); 1 Küchensieb; Duschbrause oder Gartenbrause (Gardena); Spüli; Weizenkleie (ca. 1/4 Liter)

Die Maden zunächst komplett per Sieb und Küchensieb vom Sägemehl befreien, in den Eimer Weizenkleie füllen, sodaß der Boden ca. 1 cm hoch damit bedeckt ist. Nun in einer der beiden Schalen Wasser füllen und Spüli hinzu. In das Küchensieb eine Handvoll Maden hineingeben und sie kurze Zeit in der Spüli-Mischung baden - entfettet und säubert die Maden. Diese werden nun wiederum vom Spüli befreit, indem man ihnen mit der Handbrause eine Dusche gönnt. Jetzt kommt der Eimer mit dem Futtersieb ins Spiel: Die sauberen Maden - die zuvor soweit wie möglich "vorgetrocknet" wurden (Abtropfen lassen) - auf das Futtersieb geben. Von dort fallen sie durch die Maschen in den Eimer mit dem Sägemehl und werden vollständig trocken. Dieses Procedere mehrmals wiederholen. Zum Abschluß das Spülwasser wegschütten (Ihr werdet Euch wundern, wieviel dreckig das Wasser ist) und Schale sowie Sieb abtrocknen. NUN die Maden mit Hilfe des Futtersiebes und der Schalen sieben, in neue Kleie umfüllen und - voila - Maden sauber...


----------



## EMZET (28. August 2003)

Ich lege die Maden immer in ein Nudelsieb, und lege es dann über eine Schüssel. Nach etwas 30Min. sind die maden durch die Maschen gegrochen und liegen in der Schüssel.



Gruß


EMZET


----------



## Samyber (28. August 2003)

@EMZET
Na da wird sich deine "bessere Hälfte" aber sicherlich freuen, wenn du ihr das Sieb aus der Küche klaust !!:e


----------



## Angeldust (29. August 2003)

Also die Methode von Wümmefischer erscheint mir ein klein wenig zu aufwendig, oder??? Das hört sich an wie "Wellnes für Maden" an, aber trotzdem danke für den Beitrag! 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der Geruch die Fische stark vom Biss abhält, obwohl es sicher einen geringen Einfluss hat.

Da bleibt wohl nur die Maden pur und frisch zu kaufen und gleich zu verwenden. Hab mir so einen "Madenwürzer" zugelegt, der sollte den gröbsten Geruch neutralisieren.

Ich hab übrigens mit roten Maden (in Frankreich gekauft) gute Erfahrungen gemacht, werde demnächst versuchen selbst welche zu färben, muß erst Lebensmittelfarbe besorgen.


----------



## EMZET (29. August 2003)

@ Samyber

Ich nehme natürlich einaltes gebrauchtes dafür 


@ Angeldust

Glaube mir, es macht etwas aus!


----------



## Norwegenprofi (29. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Angeldust _
> *Ich hab übrigens mit roten Maden (in Frankreich gekauft) gute Erfahrungen gemacht, werde demnächst versuchen selbst welche zu färben, muß erst Lebensmittelfarbe besorgen. *



Löst sich die nicht im Wasser auf ? Rote Maden = Caster ?!

Gruß Andy.  #h


----------



## Angeldust (29. August 2003)

Nein dir hat gut gehalten, es waren normale Maden nur eingefärbt, nach einigen stunden in der Farbe geht die nicht so schnell ab.


----------



## Wümmefischer (29. August 2003)

@ Angeldust

"Wellness für Maden" - trifft es recht gut! Die Methode stand irgenwann mal im "Blinker" - meine Erfahrungen damit waren durchweg positiv. Wenn´s wirklich rein werden soll ;-)

@ Norwegenprofi

Caster sind keine roten Maden (auch wenn deren Färbung ähnlich ist), sondern ein Ausdruck aus dem Englischen, der umschreibt, dass aus der Made eine Puppe geworden ist (aus der irgendwann eine Fliege wird....)

Ansonsten würden mich Eure Erfahrungen mit gefärbten Maden interessieren - bin gespannt auf mehr!


----------



## EMZET (29. August 2003)

Habe leider keine Erfahrungen mit gefärbten Maden, weil sie bei uns Verboten sind  . Habe aber gehört, das sie ganz fängig sein sollen.


----------



## Norwegenprofi (29. August 2003)

@ Wümmefischer

Wilkommen an Board. Ist schon klar das Caster verpuppte Maden sind. Ich meinte ja nur damit, das ich keine "bunten" Maden kenne. :q  Halt nur Caster sind rotbraun.

Gruß Andy. #h


----------



## angeltreff (29. August 2003)

Färben?

Nach meinen Erfahrungen geht das nicht. Habe es versucht (im Ausland, klar) - die nehmen die Farbe nicht an. Man muss die Maden mit der Farbe füttern, sonst werden die nur ganz leicht angefärbt, was beim ersten Wasserkontakt wieder abgeht. 

Außer roten Fingern hat es nichts gebracht ...


----------



## EMZET (29. August 2003)

mmmm, lecker:m Man kann Maden mit Zimt Färben, in dem man sie eine weile reinlegt. Bekommen dadurch auch einen zimtigen Geschmack.


----------



## Angeldust (30. August 2003)

Also mit der Lebensmittelfarbe solle es gehen, wenn man die Maden mit dem Pulver bestreut. Nach einigen Tagen verschwindet das Pulver und die Maden haben die Farbe aufgenommen d.h sie fressen es anscheinend.

Also ich hatte mit den Roten einige größere Rotaugen, aber auch ärger mit kleinen Barschen (5-8cm).


----------



## Brassenwilli (1. September 2003)

@Angeldust,
das Einfärben von Maden mit Lebensmittelfarbe kannst Du Dir getrost sparen da diese Farbe nur die Haut der Made färben würde und nicht die Innereien somit würde die Farbe bei Wasserkontakt wieder verschwinden. Wie bereits in einem der vorherigen Beträgen erwähnt, müssen die Maden die Farbe bereits mit dem Futter aufnehmen. Da aber die bei uns zum Verkauf kommenden Maden die Nahrungsaufnahme bereits eingestellt haben ist eine Färbung der Innereien nicht mehr möglich. 
Dieses Thema wurde auch schon im Forum des Matchangler´s
sehr ausführlich behandelt

Brassenwilli
Work is for people who don´t know how to fish.


----------



## uhehn (1. September 2003)

Hab in Ungarn und Rumänien ein Liter Madem von meinem Händler debeighabt, dazu noch ein paar rote vor Ort gekauft.
Muss sagen, mit zwei weissen Maden ging kaum was, sobald eine rote und eine weisse dran war, kam der Biss.
Haben Karauschen im See auf Grund und Döbel mit Pose im Kanal gefischt.

Kann mir jemand erklären warum eigentlich rote Maden bei uns verboten sind?

(Hab mal einen Russen in USA gekannt, der konnte ganze 2 deutsche Wörter: "Ordnung" und "verboten". Sagt doch alles, oder?)


----------



## angeltreff (1. September 2003)

Weil das damals verwendete Mittel (Farbe) krebserregend war. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie das hieß. Daraufhin wurde es vom VDSF in seinen Statuten untersagt, gefärbte Maden zu verwenden, mittlerweile hat dieser Passus Eingang in viele Fischereigesetze gefunden.

Unverständlich, denn wenn ich dran denke, was es für einen gefärbten Mist im Supermarkt alles gibt. Lachsforelle = gefärbte Regenbogenforelle - hier der rote Farbstoff von BASF:

http://www.active-artware.de/images/referenzen/lucantin16-Seiter.pdf


----------



## Wümmefischer (1. September 2003)

War es nicht damals so, dass dieses Zeugs sogar bei Aalen, die damit eingefärbte Maden fraßen, eine leichte Rotfärbung hervorrief, und dass das der eigentliche Auslöser für die Diskussion war, die letztlich zum Verbot des besagten Mittels geführt hatte?


----------



## Seelachsfänger (14. Oktober 2003)

was die madenpflege angeht, kann ich wümmefischer nur recht geben. hab auch nur gute erfahrungen damit gemacht... 
ich hab den eindruck, dass ordentlich gewaschene maden eine viel grössere auswirkung auf den fangerfolg haben als z.b. futter. und das beste: das mit dem madenwaschen hat sich noch nicht so herumgesprochen, d..h. bei einem wettfischen ist man damit noch ein bisschen im vorteil


----------



## Scatman (14. Oktober 2003)

Madenwaschen gehört bei mir zur Vorbereitung genauso dazu wie Futtersieben. Um mir einiges an "Gematsche " zu sparen, benutze ich den Madenreiniger von Mondial, ca. 1 Tasse auf 1 Liter Maden, durchlaufen lassen, in ein (altes) Küchensieb, durchschütteln, Maden sauber + rein


----------



## AngelChris (15. Oktober 2003)

warum kippt ihr die maden nicht einfach um?
nehmt ein größeres gefäß als das wo die maden drinn sind und dann "gießt" die maden von oben hinein
sobald ein bisschen wind da ist treibt das sägemehl weg, die maden fallen allesdings relativ grade runter
ist zwar nicht 100% aber einfacher


----------

